# Biel-Tan Eldar Project



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there all.

I started the hobby around one year ago and as for the forum activity I have been taking it more seriously for about a week and a half. I have started the blog on my new Eldar army but I get no feedback at all there. I decided to make the Project log and the blog in parallel. There are still projects I do that are not related to the Eldar as I am painting SM and Orkz for a friend.

I will today post more entries from my blog to get the feedback and after that I will keep you posted on my advance towards 1500 pts Army.

Next entries will be on Warp Spiders, Dire Avengers and Harlequins.

Hope this time I have found the right place for what I am looking for .



There we go finally the pictures of my first eldar models.

I have painted them with a black undercoat.
With white and not green as the main colours.

here goes the pictures

View attachment 11084


View attachment 11085


View attachment 11086


View attachment 11087


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

*Harlequin Troupe Master*

Ha!

Almost two days it took me to paint his guy.

1) This is the HTM primed with white undercoat
View attachment 11088
View attachment 11089


2)Next I have applied the black with the "dimond" shape on the interior of the HTM's coat. And Aces on the back.
View attachment 11090
View attachment 11091


3) Here You can see the first colours I have put on the model. I used Turqoise and Purple for the dimonds, orange, purple and turquoise for the ribbons. Red and orange for the hair.
View attachment 11101
View attachment 11092


4) You can see that the dimonds, hair and ribbons have been highlited. I have also put some gloss varnish on the back of the cape in order to protect it while I still manipulate the model.
View attachment 11093
View attachment 11094


the close-up for the dimond pattern
View attachment 11095


5) Here You can see the back and the front with the gun and other metallic parts almost done
View attachment 11096
View attachment 11097


6)The pictures of finished model
View attachment 11098
View attachment 11099
View attachment 11100


c&c more than welcome


I have many more pictures over 30 of almost all stages. 
It is the first model with so many "free hand" details I have done, and to be honest I am pretty proud


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dire Avengers Exarch*

Here You will find the pics of my DA Exarch.

I have given him dual shuriken catapults but I really wanted to include the spear on the model.

As You can see (hopefully) the spear is put behind the Exarch as a part of a base.

1) I have base coated the model with scull white spray to start with.
View attachment 11102
View attachment 11103

2) On the next step I have applied the Snot Green on the armor and the black on guns and face. When it has dried I have applied a dark green wash on the green parts.
View attachment 11104
View attachment 11105

3) I painted the stones, swords and spear blade with warlock purple and added black on the helm
View attachment 11106
View attachment 11107

4) I added orange and covered it with yellow on the helm and the banner. I have applied the brow on guns and some parts of the equipment preparing it for the layer of bronze (metallic)

5) I highlighted armor with two layers of mixed snot green with yellow.
View attachment 11108
View attachment 11109

6) I washed the brown and bronze elements with devlan mud, and finally highlighted them with silver. 

7) I added the silver details on the guns and highlighted them with grey.

8) I applied the mix of warlock purple and white on the stones and then applied the wash: mix of 1:1 Baal red and asurmen blue with a tiny dot of silver paint (just to get the extra glitter on them. Same wash was applied on the sword and spear blade.

9) I have applied the details on the banner and used the gloss varnish on the stones and sword and spear blades.

10) I have prepared the base with some grass, a bit of vine cork and little balls form the medicine pack (they used to be in the cap of medicine container no idea why)

11) I have finished the spear with a green wash on the handle and silver and bronze on the other parts

12) Finally I have made some touchups with white and the model was ready to reattach to the base
View attachment 11110
View attachment 11111
View attachment 11112
View attachment 11113


I know that I probably miss 4-5 photos for the stages but I will do better next time.

Tell me what You think about the model and description provided.
Do not hesitate to PM me if You have any questions.

Thanks for reading.

Siskin.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Most rep worthy work sir, loving the crisp paint work on the Dire Exarch and also the pattern on the Harly


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love your work. I can see that you have really put alot of work in to them. +rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, they are great. I love the warp spiders and you have done an excellent job with the Harlequin! The only reason I don't have any of those bad boys is because I couldn't do them justice, but you have!

My only comment is try and be a bit more careful with the eyes on that Dire Avenger. Other than that, these look amazing. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye Aye, great looking eldar man cant wait to see more, have some rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice clean painting mate. I really like the warp spiders, and the free-hands on the harley are really excellent.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments and rep!
@TheReveren i sure will next time

This weekend I ahve painted the apethecary for SM but I will try to squeeze some painting during the week. More Harlequins and DA are waiting to be painted also on Thursday I am picking up a Shadowseer and a Farseer for my army. I am so impatient to put my hands on them  .

Again thnx for the comments


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

This is just to let you know what I am up to 

I am painting and doing a slight convertion to my friends deffkopta
I have re-done an Apothecary and I am working on my DA squad.
In two days I am picking upa a Shadowseer and Farseer so probably will be jumping to painting those  i just love painting the characters.

I will poste photos once I get hte batteries for my camera .

That is it for now.

Siskin


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice work.. esp the shading.. + Rep


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking models. Fine attention to detail. +rep for the great work.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Friggin awesome looking Eldar you got there I rarely rep but this is a good occasion.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They Harley is very well done. The only thing that jumps out is the white on the warpspider looks a bit thick on the model. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well done on a crisp colours and highlighting, very good, have some rep!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank You all for kind words and constructive critique: D
@Djinn24 Yes I know that - that is why I have decided to go with white basecoat (as you can see on my Exarch).

I have been practicing my white (will post pics of the apothecary)
I have almost done with the deffkopta and I have done another DA.

Pics will be coming this afternoon

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

So there goes the pictures:

First in the list is my first bigger conversion of a Black Reach deffkopta
I have added two grechins from biker and loota box. I have also made a buzz saw with a grabbing claw from battlewago set.

Tell me what do you think about this.

View attachment 11216


View attachment 11217


View attachment 11218


View attachment 11219


View attachment 11229


View attachment 11230


This is some pics of the apothecary I made him to practise my white.

View attachment 11231

View attachment 11232

View attachment 11233

View attachment 11234

This is my sad lonely DA. Yeah I have managed to do just one next time I will post sth about this squad it will be done .

View attachment 11235

View attachment 11236

View attachment 11237


I know that two of those are not related to Biel-Tan but I did not want to start another thread just to post the kopta. Tell me if it is ok with you to mix some other things in here.

C&C welcome

I will be leaving now to getm me some WaveSerpants and HQ  can't wait to paint some bigger units.

stay tunned for my paintedf Fareseer and WS 

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like how clean your DA came out. The crest is very niecly done and the green armor is highlighted nicely. 

I really like the Deffkopta. It is something only an ork could get off the ground and flying, but it is definitely crumping.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

As I said I went today to GW and... well I have decided to enter the painting competition. It is on the local level so why not?
Now I would very much appreciate the advice, I have to paint one HQ choice model from W40K (can be WFB) do you have any suggestions? (I ahve about a month for picking up a model and painting)

Thanks for reading

@Midge thanks I thought that it looks Orky if u know what i mean 

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paint a farseer. One it will fit your army, two they can look seriously badass if done right, three, there are a lot of techniques you can master on a farseer.

Nice to see things are coming along nicely on your end. I am painting my aspects in more traditional colors but yours look great in the non traditional!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work on the army, and I second Djinn's comment.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work!
I agree with the previous suggestion regarding a farseer. I would also suggest prince yriel as its a very nice model.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions I was myself thinking about Prince Yriel.
I have just finished the Fareseer (as a part of my army not for the contest)
will be posting pics soon tell me what you think.

I have to wait for my batteries to recharge ... :/ (fail)

HA! here it goes Firs the unfinished Wave Serpent

I have to work on the bottom side, and the white sides at the back.
Also i do not really like how the hatch turned out, if u have any suggestions please let me know.
The turret with EML needs work too

View attachment 11299


View attachment 11300


View attachment 11301


View attachment 11302


View attachment 11303


View attachment 11304


And ther goes my first FareSeer

C&C are more than welcome I would say needed cause of the painting competition I have mentionned. Also what do you think about Eldrad painted in my color scheme for the comp?

Let me know.

View attachment 11305

View attachment 11306

View attachment 11307


ahh the base is not done and he is all glossy cause of the lack Matt Varnish atm and I wanted to protect the mini.

thanks for reading and watching 

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Apparentlu updating the post does not show like sth was added. This is just to let you know that the pics are there and I need comments on those.

Thnx 

Siskin


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man. I've started watching this when I saw your Harlequin which I really liked the diamond pattern of. I gotta say though your whites are lacking any depth. You can go two ways with this. A codex grey wash or a sepia wash will do and will acheive different looks... the grey will give you clean lines and the sepia will creat a dirtier look and will cause the white to look weathered. I am also not too keen on the thorns on the rear of the wave serpent as it's pattern is just too symmetrical. I know, it should be, but trust me. It's like weathering a tank. You have to be random and less symmetrical to create a balance that is pleasing to the eye. Your brain fills in the gaps and the balance needed for the model to be pleasing to they eye. It's like when you paint eyes on a figure, you don't paint them straight as that will create a bug eyed look. You paint them looking off to the side to create the symetry needed. The thorns on the back of the serpent fail to do this and I think you should start in one corner of the rear and swirl it around to the middle lik you have... Good work though man, I just hope what I've said makes any sense at al to you!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

for the white on the Fare seer i have started with Astronomican Grey and dry brushed like 1000 times with mix Agrey and white to finish with white 
I am looking to buy some sephia wash. U are probably talking about the similar effect that Xeno has on his marines.

The white on the WS is not done yet but I am not sure how will I finish this one. I am thinking of adding some green on the sides (bottom part, next to the engines).
I am not sure if I got ur comment on the thorns 

ur suggesting to make it more chaotic in it's pattern?

I will be bringing more Harlies in the future next one probably would be the Shadow Seer.

Thank You for the comment

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your decals on the wave serpaent need some work, you can clearly see the paper around the edges.

When you doing the minis for competition after you are done with the primer go over the large flat areas, like his cloak, and make sure you removes any bumps and blemishes. Get a magnifying glass if you have to and a bright light. I see 3 or 4o on the far see you posted and it messes with the dry brushing and washes. I would stay away from the metallics. The grain is really large and distracting.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

maybe it's just the quality of the pictures that I can't see the white for what it truly is. Get some more light in there man LOL as for the thorns, yes a more chaotic pattern or atleast a point of origin might help, like let's say off in the corner... Sorry about not understanding what I wrote, I think it's just a natural thing I have which I KNOW I can't explain too well, sorry


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@djinn I will try to fix that, do you think it migh be beacaouse they are covered with varnish? ( I mean only them and not the area around).
I am waiting for my third hand with the light and magnifying glass .

@HrusReborn I will try to make a better pic of the white of the Fareseer but I am not saying ur no right. I get the thorn idea now.

Thank you all for the coments I am learnig a lot and your feedback is the key. 
I will work more on my wave serpent, and take my time with the Fareseer for the competition this one was "speed painting" done i 2,5 h .

I have an idea for the bottom white part of the wave serpent, we will see how does it come up.

I have another question though: battle damege - it just feel wrong for me to put it on the Eldar vehicles. I love Battle damage on the SM or Orkz but just can't force myself to do it on the serpent. What do you think?

Thanks for c&c


Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah that could be it lol. It should be better once you get a matte coat on it. There is some special stuff to help with decals and making them go on nice and smooth.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@djinn yea i know about the stuff for decals but I am prett pleased with the ones on the Fareseer so I assumed that they will look ok while the Varnish Matt is added. We will see.

How about Eldrad for the competition?(still painted green and white)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You can go with Eldrad if you wish, and love the Farseer. 

Also, good luck with the painting. :victory:.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Bane!

A quick progress update, I am working on the vines on the bottom and lateral sides of the Wave Serpent. I have also decided to repaint the boarding ramp.

I am making thorns on all the vines they are already shaded, tell me what you think.
View attachment 11341


View attachment 11342


Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice vining! Not going to mention how tedious that has to be.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with djinn. The vining is much better now I really like the more chaotic pattern as it mimics reality much more. The shading and highlighting on the freehand is also nicely done. Keep it up mate!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the vine work..... well done. Keep at it!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments and rep.
The vines on the serpent are almost traumatising  so I have jumped to paint something else.

There is anothe Harlequin, this time i have decided on red/black/gold color scheme.

It still need some touchups, the granade for example, hands but I am done for today so here you go, tell me what you think. ( I will be getting some matt varnish on it so it will not be this shiny ;/
View attachment 11361


View attachment 11362


View attachment 11363


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you photo-shopping your models? Some of the lines on them have aliasing.

Looks good, very nice blending. I can't wait until you get a matte sealer on them!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the vine work above and the harle is very nice!

Keep up the lovely work on the Eldar. Watching this closely as well!

Cheers for sharing them on here!

ZE


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@djinn no i do not know how 
And to be honest I had to look-up what aliasing is tbh.
I can't se where u see this but I the model is still wet when the photo was taken or shaky hand idk.

@Zero Effect thanks man I really enjoy this, it keeps me motivated 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last picture, look at the leg, it looks like the black line on the leg is jagged.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice Harley mate!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Last picture, look at the leg, it looks like the black line on the leg is jagged.


Ahh this is a original muscle line and the black line disappears undreneath.

Your comment on photoshop made me wonder and I will probably ask my brother to put my finished Harlequins in some kind of battle/exiting the warp background just for fun. I still have 4 to go and the shadow seer.

Thanks Midge  those are my favourite models so far

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have considered doing an Eldar army solely for the Harley models. I really like your color scheme on them. It is non-traditional and very nicely exectued. The lure of an Eldar army is now strong...... <sigh>


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Odd, must be an illusion. Very nicely painted regardless. Midge Dark Eldar can now have them too ;P.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Odd, must be an illusion. Very nicely painted regardless. Midge Dark Eldar can now have them too ;P.


really?! I haven't read the DE codex yet. Now that is incredibly tempting........


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes Midge you can take the for both Eldar and DE codices, they are the reason why I have chosen Eldar to be honest. I have hesitated between Dwarves and Eldar but as no one plays FB (i mean my friends) I have chosen Eldar .

There you go with the 3rd of my Harlequins:
View attachment 11375


View attachment 11376


View attachment 11377



Again I will pick up details just before sealing them with matt. The thing is that i need to leave a model for a day or two and then take it to pick up on details there is always something that i miss.

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent looking models mate! I can't find anything to comment on as far as thing that need improvement. I love them..... Now to go resist the call of the Dark Eldar....


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Midge, not an easy task lay before you . Yea I have been there.
What do you think about the reavers and new "beast masters"?
I have choosen Eldar cause i like the vehicles better.

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Personally I really like all of the new DE line. I am a HUGE fan of the mandrakes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Get them, when I move up there we can do Eldar vs Dark Eldar. You just need to pick up 23,000 points.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll get right on that mate. lets start with 1500 and we will go from there :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

How are we going to play army vs army and you need to figure out how to DE out a revenant titan!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

VERY nice harleys man. I have stayed away from these guys since the day they were around.. hell I think I remember they used to be their own army. But, I digress, your work is fantastic from what I could see. I do think that the plumes look a little flat but I'm not sure if I've missed anything about you still working on them or not.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments 

@HosusReborn I will be picking things up once whole squad is done, thnx for the comment I will pay attention to that.

@Mige so you are hooked up?

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is my shadowseer, I was trying to link her to my harlequins using the Aces symbols from the Troupe master, and patterns and colors previously used.

Tell me what you think guys.
View attachment 11466


View attachment 11467


View attachment 11468


View attachment 11469


View attachment 11470


View attachment 11471


View attachment 11472


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow it's great! The colours really jump out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work mate! THe freehands are really nice. Anyway we could get a closer shot of the hood? I can't quite make out the design there.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@midge I will do my best tomorrow to get you better overview of the hood

thanks for the comments 

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want close ups of the entire model. Write me a tutorial on how you do your patterns!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I want close ups of the entire model. Write me a tutorial on how you do your patterns!


I second this. (damn you djinn for thinking quicker than I).


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

sorry for lack of updates but real life stuff got in the way.
Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to take some closer pics and work a bit more on the demanded tutorial.
thanks for understanding

Siskin


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Just had a read through this thread for the first time, sir. Absolutely loving the work on your harlequins - the freehand work is very impressive. Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Aquatic_foible the comments like that make my day as a painter .
There will be more. I was panning to paint some more but... I am short on white paint, I will grab some tomorrow i think.
I am busy with basing the shadowseer once it is done some more photos will come.

thanks for all those who read this plog

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok guys there she is Shadowseer.
I have based her, just a word of explenation I have imagined her jumping of warp on the Salamanders planet(mainly because i wannted an excuse to try light effects and lava basing)
Migde and Djinn I have done some closeups of a model too.
She still needs sealing with matt varnish if you have any comments on things I could make better on this model let me know.

Thanks for reading

Siskin
View attachment 11536


View attachment 11537


View attachment 11538


View attachment 11539


View attachment 11540


View attachment 11541


View attachment 11542


View attachment 11543


View attachment 11544


View attachment 11545


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is brilliant mate! Looks fantastic and I really like the base! Great stuff all around and I can't think of anything that needs touchup. Really looking forward to that tutorial now:biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadowseer looks very good. Nice colour scheme!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah that base is super imposing! Nice stuff!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very well done on the base, you hit it spot on. Very nice work on the diamond pattern, I think I am going to go nuts painting mine.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding! Awesome shadowseer!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words/rep. It is so nice to wake up go to ur plog with coffe and BAM nice comments.

Thanks again

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a quick update

This is my current WIP - Falcon

View attachment 11607


View attachment 11608


View attachment 11609


View attachment 11610


View attachment 11611


View attachment 11612


C&C welcome


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok there is my Falcon finished 

probably not much will be happening now because it is my last year on the university...

Tell me waht you think about the Falcon. Should i keep the guns white?
Can you see that this actually is a rose?
View attachment 11657


View attachment 11658


View attachment 11659


View attachment 11660


View attachment 11661


View attachment 11662


View attachment 11663


View attachment 11664


Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see it is a rose and it looks awesome, the guns look good in white.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work mate! The vines look excellent and the white is very nice and smooth.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Some incredible freehand throughout the entire PLOG. Definitely need to learn how to paint like this haha, well done indeed.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey there long time no see ehh, well because of Xeno plog i have made a step back to my first army SM I have started about 1,5 year ago. The quality of my painting was poor so I have decided to repaint them.
I have inspired the colour scheme of the different internet findings

Here are some test models I have done (some mould lines and gaps are still there I have missed them I didn't use to prepare my models back then )

Tell me what you think about this
View attachment 11896


View attachment 11897


View attachment 11898


View attachment 11899


View attachment 11900


View attachment 11901


View attachment 11902



Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the color scheme! I think with your level of skill now that they will turn out looking fantastic. I really like the lightning pattern on the termy sword.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The PA guy looks good but the TA guy looks like he is lacking color. Maybe paint one of his shin guards purple too? They do look nice tho.


----------



## rorsta96 (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome paint work on the diamonds. fantastic work keep it up


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@djinni I was thinking about puting the symbol of some kind on the Termie when I finally decide on one. Another thing I was considering is what you have proposed .

If anyone have any suggestions for the symbol or the name for the chapter (I have not found one existing with this color scheme) I am open to suggestions.

I was also thinking about making another plog for the marines, should i do that or just keep everything together.

Additional info I have finally gave my entry model for the competition (the shadowseer) today the results will be announced on the 26th, I will keep you posted.

I am also closer and closer to 1500 pts army
I have anothe Wave Serpent to paint, two Fire Prisms and both squads of DA (one is more than half way done), 2 harlequins (while painting them i will write the tutorial promised). Basicly I am getting there slowly .

Thanks for all the comments and support, it is priceless.

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there long time no update 

so just quickly
my newest Harlequin painted (inspired on the winning model form painting comp)
View attachment 12274


View attachment 12275


View attachment 12276


View attachment 12277


C&C always welcome

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry for double posting but just looking at those pictures I decided to reposition the model I have bend him towards so he is not so layed back. I will also put some more photos of the details (like the diamond pattern on the onsode of his cloak.

Should I make the free hand on the back of the cloak and on the legs brighter?

Just some thought, I find that the pictures alows you to better judge the model, I was perfectly happy with it but now I have some doubts.

Waiting for comments.

Siskin


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. The pic could be distorted by the light. Maybe take a picture using daylight only with no flash. It may show a more realistic view of the model.
I think repositioning was probably a good idea as hes very laid back. Though you could suggest that hes doging incoming fire.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

First thing I had in mind was the "matrix" like position but I don't like it.
The pics are takene without the flash I will add more sources of light. I will re take the photos and post them again.

thanks for the comment


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good but for sure need some with better light. Hard to see the details.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice Plog, your a very good painter, keep it up man!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok after a short battle with light, camera, white balance

The shot of the diamond pattern was so hard to take...

I present you with some, hopefully better pics of my latest harlequin.
View attachment 12323


View attachment 12324


View attachment 12325


View attachment 12326


View attachment 12327


View attachment 12328


View attachment 12329



tell me what you think

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! The new pictures are much clearer and the freehand is much more visible. Very impressive work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Loving your Harlies so far! Very impressed and it gives me something to try and immolate.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there, 
this is a revival of this PLOG - a word of explanation first. I was writing my thesis for the last ~6 months then I got married, now I am looking for the job. The time has come to come back to my Eldar army, I have started by buying a second hand army at my local shop. For a 100€ I have managed to get:
-10 guardians with 2 heavy weapon platforms
-20 Dire Avengers
-5 Rangers
-2 War Walkers w/scatter Lasers
-2 Wave Serpents w/Shuriken Cannons
-wraith Lord w/bright lance and 2 flamers
-10 Sriking scorpions in Fine Cast w/biting blade Exarch

all models were assembled and primed just the Wraith Lord and 3 rangers were painted (with base colors) - I feel that it was a pretty sweet deal, tell me what you think?

I have couple of WIPs I will be posting pictures soon I have almost finished two fire prisms and now I am working on my second Fareseer. 
Nect in the line are either DA or Scorpions but I am leaning towards DA to have majority of my troops painted table top it looks so much better than a bunch of black models.

It is good to be back 

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

As promised here are some of my WIPs

First the Fareseer
View attachment 959931734

View attachment 959931735

View attachment 959931736


The wraithbone armor is not done, the gems are not touched yet though the robes and the coat are pretty much done, waiting for some feedback.

My new Fire Prisms

First the shot of both of them:
View attachment 959931737


The one:
View attachment 959931738

the space/sky bottom
View attachment 959931740

the turret
View attachment 959931739


there are still some things to finish like the Power crystals and glow effects on the main weapon.

Tell me what you think so far.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Love the free hand on the farseer and the galaxy on the tanks is simply awesome, could you give a description of how you did it, I want to use it on a falcon I will be painting later lol. +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree, fantastic looking pieces man!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

First of all thank you for the kind words. 
@troy I have messaged you though I will repeat myself a bit the galaxy sky was "stolen" from xenobiotic - I am almost sure that he has done the tut for that I could not find it though (I have read it once) so I improvised on the basis.


I have done some progress on my Fareseer.

The body is done have a look:
View attachment 959931742

View attachment 959931743

View attachment 959931744


I have also finished the head - there you go:
View attachment 959931745

View attachment 959931746

View attachment 959931747


The head with the body:
View attachment 959931748


Still to do:
-base
-and the arm with the spear


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

How the hell have I missed this topic in the past?! Probably the best freehand work I have ever seen on Eldar pieces. The last Harlequin is stunning and the Galactic swirls on your new Prisms is just amazing. Seriously inspirational stuff.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Farseer is really looking stunning Siskin!!!! Love the freehands and color choices.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK going to sound like an ass on this but I learned from my personal mistakes on the very same topic. if you want to read harsh criticism them continue reading.





The freehand looks rough and not consistent with the rest of the blending on the model. the key to scripted free hand is making sure you are hitting the same highs and lows as you do with the rest of the model. Also the widths are not consistent through them. Yurii, a buddy of mine and a multiple Golden Deamon gave me this advice about one of my own models (the Cobra in fact). If you are not 100% ready and skilled on freehand writing or script then its best to not do it, especially on showcase minis as it will ruin the effect that you are going for.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those fire prisms are beautiful. The star field effect is one of the best I've seen. Well done.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and for the constructive criticism 

@Digg well I have abandoned this plog for a while so it was somewhere hidden in the depths of heresy-online . I am glad that you have stumbled across and that you like it. 

@Khorne Thanks a lot I just wanted to try something different then green and white and with those heavy support options I saw a perfect opportunity - glad You like them still some stuff to do on them as I have mentioned but the Fareseer first .

@Djinni
I have to agree with you, not ready yet. This is just a fareseer for my army not a showcase mini - aim is table top quality. I like having fun with the "special", unique models like HQ or harlequins. This is an attempt I will see what can I tidy up with this one, though you have to try on something - practice makes a master (hope i got this one right). I am really far away form the GD level and not really aiming that high (for now at least ;p maybe in 10 years). 
I will try to even the edges out and blend the colours, we will see, a challenge is a good thing right .

Next time I will show some of the new back for my warp spiders, hopefully finished Fareseer and I have got to finish those tanks.

Cu soon I hope

Siskin out


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well for only a table top model the farseer is really well done. If you are really wanting to get lining down really thin coats with flow improver will help out alot. Always base the lined area in black, it helps the rest stand out more. That is what I have learned so far about it and I am still trying to get it down myself. The Flowimprover is really helpful but make sure you do not overload your brush as it will all flow off quickly on your model lol.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The farseer is ace man, the space affect on the head look very cool and ties in the theme of the tanks!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@Djinni as usual great tips, thank you! I have never heard about the flow improver - I have found it on-line, I get the idea how it works but how to use it? Do you mix it with the paint, or use it on the surface before painting the freehand?

If I got it correctly it will lower the grip between the surface and the brush allowing smoother lines to be made?
I will try also the black basing do you leave the black edge (shadow like around)?

@troybuckle Thanks that is what I was aiming for. The space effect is not the common one in my army but as most of my troops are not painted yet I might make my 2 new DA squads with the space motif too. I will have to figure out where to put it though - also helmets? Any suggestions?

thanks for the comments

just one small photo this time one the spider back:

View attachment 959931757


View attachment 959931758


the back is still with the glow but purity seal will be put to use the gems are also waiting to be made.

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

you add it to the paint and it makes the paint have less surface tension so it slides off your brush, helps with brushstrokes and blending also adding some to your normal paint will makes brushstrokes pretty much disappear but it can be slow going since you can not put to much on your brush as it will literally all flow off onto the model if you are not careful.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Great Djinni! Thanks a lot I will sure look for it here in Europe and give it a try.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Worst thing about the eldar is they are so small the only good place to put the space them is either on the helmets or shoulder pads maybe.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Worst thing about the eldar is they are so small the only good place to put the space them is either on the helmets or shoulder pads maybe.


Yea that is true there is not a lot of surface on troops I was thinking about the backpacks with those aiming devices - but still not sure - what do you think

would be nice to have sth that combines the army (I am also afraid that the DA helmets could be too dark - though my DA are painted green not blue, u can see Exarch on the first page I think to get the idea about the shade)

Siskin


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I don’t think the DA helmets would be to dark, but there’s not much room on the aiming devices so what your trying to do might get lost in translation.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Golden Acrylic and Windsor and Newton both make some nice Flow Aid/Flow Enhancer.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@ troy I did not ment only the aiming device but the whole backpack, I have done one test model to show you, but did not take the photos yet... I will tomorrow though
@djinni thanks I will be passing by a art shop on friday I will sure ask about those 

Some ubdates are in bound - the finished fareseer, test DA and the frirst scorpion will be joining my ranks soon.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> @ troy I did not ment only the aiming device but the whole backpack, I have done one test model to show you, but did not take the photos yet... I will tomorrow though
> @djinni thanks I will be passing by a art shop on friday I will sure ask about those
> 
> Some ubdates are in bound - the finished fareseer, test DA and the frirst scorpion will be joining my ranks soon.


Ok, that leaves much more surface area to work with, looking forward to seeing it! Your Eldar P-log is inspiring me for my Eldar p-log so thanks!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

woha! Long time no see - again.
Loads of changes IRL - new home, new job, new country but finally I am coming back to the hobby.
I am bringing you the Wraith Lord I have recently painted tell me what do you think.

View attachment 959936590

View attachment 959936591

View attachment 959936592

View attachment 959936593

View attachment 959936594


There are some light reflexions caused by gloss varnish could not go around the m now - and there is not enough natural light to take better pics.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

For eldar (Which I personally hate after my friend turned his wraithguard on me in a game where we were on the same team...) they are very good, I prefered the green over the purples however.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have some more pics to add a WarWalker and the scorpion 
not too sure what to do about the bases (not the biggest fan of the generic ww and wl bases)
I need to find my basing kit to go around the scorion.
View attachment 959936595

View attachment 959936596

View attachment 959936597

View attachment 959936598


View attachment 959936599

View attachment 959936600

View attachment 959936601


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back mate! Some good looking additions, especially the Wraithlord. The star patterns on the head and loin cloth are killer, so well done on that. However I feel that the purple of the armor is a little flat in comparison to some of the other stuff you have done, even in comparison to the most recent war walkers. It may just be the photo, but it was something that stood out so I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@Lethiathan thanks glad you like them through the bitter experiance you have had with them . I am leaning towards the purple setup - wanted to paint the DA as well in the same way. We shall see cause I am starting to experiment with the new paints from GW.

@Midge thanks! Maybe it is the photo cause there are 8 layers of shading put here. I have tried a new technique with him - used the sponge instead of the brush. It felt good and I am mostly pleased with the result (I will try to get some better pics when the sun is back)


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there,

Recently I have been working on my scorpions - I am showing the pics below.
One is really close to finished - I have to look for minor touch-ups on him. On the rest I have the greens and yellows done and the bases are on the way.

I have ordered my first ever airbrush but probably will be using it on the new blog I am planning out (Blood Angels).

Here are the photos tell me what you think:

View attachment 959936772


View attachment 959936773


View attachment 959936774


View attachment 959936775


View attachment 959936776


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

love the bases mate! The green is also very vibrant. looking good


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Where have you gotten those bases? They look fantastic, so do the scorpions!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank Midge!
@Moriouce the bases are hand made. I used the cork and some gravel white PVA glue.
Under coated with black ---> heavy drybrush with adeptus grey --> lighter drybrush with fortress grey ---> details with white.
Then I have made a mix of yellow, red and brown to make the mud stains (watered down 3:1) and final touches with some grass form the train model store (looks like cut down green sponge)


----------



## parkerdpeterson (Aug 30, 2012)

You've done a great job. Hopefully there is more to come!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

this plog...seems to be made of pure awesomesauce. the galaxy patterns are mind-blowing, and really suit the eldar.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there thank you for the kind comments, it is so rewarding .
I have brought a little update on my Wraith Lord - I have made a base there you go:

View attachment 959936808


View attachment 959936809


View attachment 959936810


View attachment 959936811


View attachment 959936812


C&C welcome as always


Siskin


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i absolutely love these my eldar are a state


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking base man. He is coming together nicely.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

wow that base is actually inspirational


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  I really like this base compared to the original, next I will be finishing my scorpions so hopefully next time I will have pics of finished 10 man squad fully based and ready to fright. This would be a historical moment cause, it is shamefull but I have never finished a whole squad... like done done... never :shok:
Now I am going for my well earned holidays see you in the week time


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there, this time no photos for the update - I am finishing my scorpions. 8 out of ten are based just two to go. 
Those models are the frist ones form the citadel fincast range that I had opporunity to paint and to be honest I hate the exeriance. I have bought them second hand at this point they were just primed, the amount of boubles I have fonud on those 10 models is not that great and probably the liquid gs could do the work, but I did not do it. There are some much bigger problem wi the casting, it seems like the two moulds have moved and it makse the models divided in half where a lot of details are lost. Also the swords, chain sabers are not straight the look like made of rubber and not like a deadly tool used to kill numerous enemies. It frustated me to the point that I wanted to leave the models in the state they were. 
Do any of you kind heretics who stumbles on this post had any similar exeprience with the FC or is it just me?

Siskin


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the wraith seer without weapons... Dat pose


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there, 

after a while I have decided to revive my plog mainly because it was keeping me motivated. I am uploading a bunch of photos of the models I have managed to finish and do over the weekend.
1. Have done my Harlequin troupe with the shadowseer
























2. Done with my Wraith Lord and custom base

















3. Finished my Fareseer

























4. Done with the warwalker


















5. Done the test model for my DA


























I am feeling a bit rusty but please tell me what you think C&C as always welcome


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have been working on couple of projects recently, but here I wanted to show my small progress on DA squad.


Here are some photos on my DA exarch:









































here is the WIP look on the squad:
















I have bought those models a while ago they were already assembled, udercoted and (unfortunately) permanently glued to the bases. 

C&C are more then welcome

thanks 

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

There was a long time I did not updated this thread.

I have a JetBike squad - need to take the pictures and post them.
What I wanted to share right now is some pics of my Solitaire.

















































As alwasy C&C more then welcome


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing can do it justice, it's looks so awesome! Do you use an airgun on the cloak? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hellados said:


> Nothing can do it justice, it's looks so awesome! Do you use an airgun on the cloak?


Thanks! Yea, I have bought myself a airbrush and now I am testing where and how bet to use it.


----------

